# Sonic 4



## Riptor (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6249457.html?...adlines;title;1

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/son...5&mode=previews

http://www.sega.com/sonic4/us/index.html

Homing attack 
Green eyes 
Don't fuck this up Sega


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 4, 2010)

Sonic is still relevant?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 4, 2010)

It'll be on Xbox Live Arcade; I wonder what it'll cost.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 4, 2010)

While I think the words Sonic and episodic are two words I'd never see together, I'm cautiously optimistic. 2/2.5D old-school Sonic? All in.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

Wii? Oh Hecks yeah! 

Edit: Apparently they say episodic in the same sense that Sonic & Knuckles was a continuation of Sonic 3.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 4, 2010)

The Wii kills EVERYTHING D;


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 4, 2010)

well, ive never been a fan of both the 2D and the 3D sonic games... i never really liked the gameplay. the only game i liked was sonic adventure 2: battle. the game SUCKED but it was fun to play^^
for all sonic fans i hope that this game will be like the old classics!


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 4, 2010)

I never thought I'd see the day when Sonic went back to 2D.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Feb 4, 2010)

I lost all hope after Sonic Adventure 2. I grew up with the Genesis Sonic games and I'm glad to see it finally come back to 2D on the consoles. Please don't fuck this up Sega...


----------



## xcliber (Feb 4, 2010)

Rojo Hunter said:


> I lost all hope after Sonic Adventure 2. I grew up with the Genesis Sonic games and I'm glad to see it finally come back to 2D on the consoles. Please don't fuck this up Sega...


 
They already fucked it up. Tails isn't in it.
Now I'll only play it start to finish 100 times instead of my usual 500. :V

BTW, what's wrong with Green eyes? I can understand why Homing Attack may not be well recieved (since it's a modern Sonic ability), but I really don't think his appearance or art style is really all that big a deal. Yeah, I understand we are going for retro, but what does the color of his eyes have to do with anything? I like the green eyes.

I don't see anyone complaining about the gold belt buckle on his shoes. :V

As for the game itself, I imagine it'll play a lot like Sonic Rush, minus the Boost ability and Trick system, plus homing attack. The homing attack will likely work the way it did in Unleashed, which I don't think is a bad thing. As long as they don't through in weird 3D camera angles, new character, werehogs, or other wacky new shit, the game will be great.

Honestly, I'm sick of hearing all the "Retro Fans" B'awing over the stupidest little details. i.e.: Noooo they're reusing motobug! Nooo his eyes are green! Nooo those graphics aren't very retro looking! (and my personal favorite) Nooo that looks like a stupid rehash of the originals! (even though that's the point of feeling retro) :V

[caps]AND FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T RUIN IT WITH SHITTY SONIC CD STYLE MUSIC![/caps]. Not all Sonic fans like it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

xcliber said:


> They already fucked it up. Tails isn't in it.
> Now I'll only play it start to finish 100 times instead of my usual 500. :V
> 
> BTW, what's wrong with Green eyes? I can understand why Homing Attack may not be well recieved (since it's a modern Sonic ability), but I really don't think his appearance or art style is really all that big a deal. Yeah, I understand we are going for retro, but what does the color of his eyes have to do with anything? I like the green eyes.
> ...


HEY, the Sonic CD music was alright, not shitty

but meh they finally got their 2/2.5D game from Sonic team


I still want a graphics Overhauled version of Sonic Adventure


----------



## Riptor (Feb 4, 2010)

Honestly? I'm going to be honest and say I didn't like Adventure all that much. Call me a retrofag, but pretty much any part that doesn't involve Sonic, Tails, or Knuckles turns me off from playing it, even though I've still got the Gamecube version with me.

I liked Unleashed better, Werehog and all. Yeah, I said it.

Also, what do you think the chances of this coming with a level editor are? A few months back, Sega made a site where you could subscribe to to play a few games, one of which was a Sonic 1-style game with a new zone you could make levels in. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIRc_8JVUbM The music in it sounds a lot like what we heard in that little teaser, too.

Regarding the game itself, I don't know how I should feel yet, I guess I'll just wait for more footage. There's always the chance it was just a quick mock-up animation, anyway. Still, though, I'm really scared about this bombing, but I WANT TO BELIEVE. D:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 4, 2010)

I just hope they let you play as Knuckles or some other "special" character with different abilities.

Either way, nice change back to 2-D.


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 4, 2010)

Everything up to SA2 was awesome _imo_, then it all went downhill from there.
I'm very sceptic about this, there's only two things that could happen..
They'll either succeed and make it a good game, or else will probably fail hard as hell.

Also, I'm very disappointed that Tails isn't in the game. :c (Or so I heard)


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Honestly? I'm going to be honest and say I didn't like Adventure all that much. Call me a retrofag, but pretty much any part that doesn't involve Sonic, Tails, or Knuckles turns me off from playing it, even though I've still got the Gamecube version with me.
> 
> I liked Unleashed better, Werehog and all. Yeah, I said it.
> 
> ...


lets say it this way "Sonic fans still say the Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2 beats the later games" to which why some believe Sonic (2006) mimic the idea from Sonic Adventure a bit....just the fucking loading ruined it


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

ArcticEight said:


> Everything up to SA2 was awesome _imo_, then it all went downhill from there.
> I'm very sceptic about this, there's only two things that could happen..
> They'll either succeed and make it a good game, or else will probably fail hard as hell.
> 
> Also, I'm very disappointed that Tails isn't in the game. :c (Or so I heard)


in 4 days you'll know about what characters are in it
It states it takes after Sonic and Knuckles/Sonic 3 and Knuckles meaning there still a chance maybe tails would appear.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

ArcticEight said:


> Everything up to SA2 was awesome _imo_, then it all went downhill from there.


Sonic Adventure (for Dreamcast, not the Gamecube/PC version) was the last *great* Sonic game. Everything after was awful. Sonic Adventure 2 was one of my most disappointing videogame memories as a child.

That being said, hopefully this game will do well and Sonic will go back to it's sidescrolling roots for the remainder of the franchise.

Also...

It's Dr. Robotnik, not Eggman.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

iPhone is the mystery platform... *yawn*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's Dr. Robotnik, not Eggman.


Its both actually due to the localization ended up creating two names, so you CAN swap between them.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's Dr. Robotnik, not Eggman.


OMG i just realized why Sega has yet to reveal the other character in the game. It's obviously Eggman/Robotnik, but the fanboys are gonna jizz themselves when they announce that he will be called Dr. Robotnik in the game instead of Eggman.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

xcliber said:


> OMG i just realized why Sega has yet to reveal the other character in the game. It's obviously Eggman/Robotnik, but the fanboys are gonna jizz themselves when they announce that he will be called Dr. Robotnik in the game instead of Eggman.


I hope it's Robotnik. I'm so sick of Eggman, Shadow, and all the other new crappy sonic references.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

Um, Sonic has already been in 2D.  But on the Gameboy Advanced and DS.

http://www.gamespot.com/gba/action/sonicadvance/index.html
http://www.gamespot.com/ds/action/sonicds/index.html

Aside from that, it's great to see Sonic going back to the glory days.  The new characters were what turned me off.  As long as you can play as Sonic or Knuckles I'll be happy.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2010)

Posting for relevance


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks too good to be true.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 4, 2010)

Sonic without the shitty friends. I'm sold. And the added bonus of the Sonictards crying hot rage tears over no Tails, no Knuckles, no Sally, no stupid Archie character #3033030.

Sega may have just saved Sonic.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree that Sega needs to weed out some of the characters. I think they need to just stick to the originals. Sonic: Tails, Knuckles, Robotnik, and maybe Amy and Metal Sonic.

Shadow was OK in SA2B, but he should've just stayed dead.

That said, the only new character that I really liked was Blaze. But it seems they may just be done with her now.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I agree that Sega needs to weed out some of the characters. I think they need to just stick to the originals. Sonic: Tails, Knuckles, Robotnik, and maybe Amy and Metal Sonic.
> 
> Shadow was OK in SA2B, but he should've just stayed dead.
> 
> That said, the only new character that I really liked was Blaze. But it seems they may just be done with her now.



No more than they need or can make proper use of, I'd say. The game was not about fruity useless characters when it came to be loved, and should not be made to be about fruity useless characters.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Sonic without the shitty friends. I'm sold. And the added bonus of the Sonictards crying hot rage tears over no Tails, no Knuckles, no Sally, no stupid Archie character #3033030.
> 
> Sega may have just saved Sonic.


Sally, Antoine, and Bonnie are the only characters from Archie that I wish would come to the consoles.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sally, Antoine, and Bonnie are the only characters from Archie that I wish would come to the consoles.



I can see Bunny as a perfect character for the games!  She can use her robotic arm to punch out the bad guys and maybe have a higher jump since she's, you know, a bunny.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

I like Antoine and Rotor...

Anyways, the story description seems to suggest it'll only be Sonic and Eggman (I know it's the real name, but I don't think i'll ever get used to it... XP).


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I can see Bunny as a perfect character for the games!  She can use her robotic arm to punch out the bad guys and maybe have a higher jump since she's, you know, a bunny.


Antoine has a sword and Sally knows kung-fu.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Antoine has a sword and Sally knows kung-fu.


 She does? 
I need to rewatch SATAM/the comics.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Antoine has a sword and Sally knows kung-fu.



That's very true, it's been a while since I've seen the series and I've never read the books.  So they COULD work, I just don't see them working on a Sonic game as a playable character.  Could be wrong though *shrugs*


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> That's very true, it's been a while since I've seen the series and I've never read the books.  So they COULD work, I just don't see them working on a Sonic game as a playable character.  Could be wrong though *shrugs*


Problem is that Archie owns the rights, not SEGA. People have edited the sprites in fan made sonic games to include SatAM character though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol, Sonic fans are weepin'.

Also,







The Drunken Ace said:


> The Wii kills EVERYTHING D;


Bitch be jokin'.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 4, 2010)

Seeing as I only had a Mega Drive when I was younger, I am a Sonic fanboy, so I really hope this turns out well. Last good Sonic game imo was Adventure 2: Battle, and if only for domestic abuse against Chaos and their eggs.

I wish being furry didn't totally ruin Sonic for me though. I hate you guys.


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm, I still liked SA2 as much as the first one though. Diffrent opinions I guess. d:
But I do recall finding it rather annoying having to play through both Tails' and Robotnik's stages. God..

EDIT: Oh and the Sonic cycle is a classic for sure.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 4, 2010)

Simply mentioning the Sonic Cycle at some message boards earns you an instant ban. Cycle hasn't held true so far for this game yet.

Sonic fans everywhere are being very pessimistic about it and putting pressure on Sega to do it right this time. They've become aware of the cycle and are determined not to get their hopes up. :V


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

That chart is pretty boring now...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess I'm in the minority in saying that I thought the Sonic Adventure games rules, and that the Sonic Riders games were pure fun. Hell, Sonic and the Secret Rings, while not perfect, was excellent in its own right.

But I do agree that the glory days of Sonic ended maybe with the Adventure games. Sonic had a decent formula with them, but they pretty much fell flat on their face.

Ah well, I'll miss characters like Blaze, but at least we should hopefully get to stick with Tails, Knuckles, and maybe Amy Rose (she was in Sonic CD, FYI). And who knows? Maybe they'll bring back Nack/Fang.

As for Robotnik, I thought he was known as Eggman in Japan since the beginning. Robotnik was only an American thing. Am I wrong there?


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I guess I'm in the minority in saying that I thought the Sonic Adventure games rules, and that the Sonic Riders games were pure fun. Hell, Sonic and the Secret Rings, while not perfect, was excellent in its own right.
> 
> But I do agree that the glory days of Sonic ended maybe with the Adventure games. Sonic had a decent formula with them, but they pretty much fell flat on their face.
> 
> ...



No you're right. He's always been Eggman in Japan. And Amy was on that list of characters that won't appear so at most we might see Tails and Knuckles.


----------



## Toby (Feb 4, 2010)

I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> No you're right. He's always been Eggman in Japan. And Amy was on that list of characters that won't appear so at most we might see Tails and Knuckles.



I really hope we do see them. Granted, I'll be happy with solo Sonic, but Tails and Knuckles provide balance to him without overdoing the sidekick numbers.

But that's just my opinion. As I said, I'll be happy with solo Sonic.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> No you're right. He's always been Eggman in Japan. And Amy was on that list of characters that won't appear so at most we might see Tails and Knuckles.


Doesn't matter. To me he's Dr. Robotnik, and he has nothing to do with the last decade of shitty games and that AWFUL animÃ© series. Amy always got on my nerves too. I miss SatAM/Archie Sonic. I like the darker, less kindergarden side of Sonic. ::shrugs:: I'm weird like that.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I miss when Tails actually sounded like he was 6... :\


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 4, 2010)

Sega removes all of Sonic's stupid friends from a Sonic game in hopes of reviving the franchise to glory.

What does the furry fandom do?  Start argueing over which stupid friends should be included anyway.

THIS IS WHY NINTENDOES WHAT GENESIS DON'T.  IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Simply mentioning the Sonic Cycle at some message boards earns you an instant ban. Cycle hasn't held true so far for this game yet.
> 
> Sonic fans everywhere are being very pessimistic about it and putting pressure on Sega to do it right this time. They've become aware of the cycle and are determined not to get their hopes up. :V


no the cycle still win out in the end, it had for every game after Sonic Adventure 2


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sega removes all of Sonic's stupid friends from a Sonic game in hopes of reviving the franchise to glory.
> 
> What does the furry fandom do?  Start argueing over which stupid friends should be included anyway.
> 
> THIS IS WHY NINTENDOES WHAT GENESIS DON'T.  IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT.



Somebody's arguing?
I'm excited for the game, but no way is it going to best NSMB. That game is just too awesome. >:3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sega removes all of Sonic's stupid friends from a Sonic game in hopes of reviving the franchise to glory.
> 
> What does the furry fandom do?  Start argueing over which stupid friends should be included anyway.
> 
> THIS IS WHY NINTENDOES WHAT GENESIS DON'T.  IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT.



And...that's why we can't have nice things? 

Ah, whatever. As I said, I actually liked 3D Sonic, so I guess I'm more tolerant of subpar games and many Sonic character, though Shadow was overdone. *Shrugs.*


----------



## Kajet (Feb 4, 2010)

They NEED to go back to the one button gameplay though, The GBA games seemed to want to be the 3D games with the retarded extra shit...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 4, 2010)

Bah. People would pick this game up because of nostalgia and not quality. MM9 was pretty average at best but it got touted as TEHBEST because of nostalgia.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 4, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Bah. People would pick this game up because of nostalgia and not quality. MM9 was pretty average at best but it got touted as TEHBEST because of nostalgia.



Well of course. We do live in the "Age of notstalgia" after all. People eat up things like this all the time (yes, myself included).


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

Kajet said:


> They NEED to go back to the one button gameplay though, The GBA games seemed to want to be the 3D games with the retarded extra shit...


cause back then 6 buttons all did the same shit


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause back then 6 buttons all did the same shit


Hehe, this is true.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause back then 6 buttons all did the same shit


 
The six button controllers were really made for fighting games, like Street Fighter II which used all six buttons on the Genesis controller.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Simply mentioning the Sonic Cycle at some message boards earns you an instant ban. Cycle hasn't held true so far for this game yet.


 Lol wut?



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Bah. People would pick this game up because of nostalgia and not quality. MM9 was pretty average at best but it got touted as TEHBEST because of nostalgia.


 That and 8-bit titties.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> The six button controllers were really made for fighting games, like Street Fighter II which used all six buttons on the Genesis controller.


and thats where Genesis beat the Snes at, cause the controller was more towards the arcade set up for most of their games


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and thats where Genesis beat the Snes at, cause the controller was more towards the arcade set up for most of their games


 
Sega was always an arcade company first I think.  Even the original Genesis packin games were ports of Altered Beast or Golden Axe.  ...Okay granted it was Sonic that actually got people looking hard at the Genesis and I don't even like those Arcade games.

But you see a LOT of ports of Sega arcade properties to the Genesis.  Even Virtua Racer via some sorta crazy accelerator chip in the cart.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sega was always an arcade company first I think.  Even the original Genesis packin games were ports of Altered Beast or Golden Axe.  ...Okay granted it was Sonic that actually got people looking hard at the Genesis and I don't even like those Arcade games.
> 
> But you see a LOT of ports of Sega arcade properties to the Genesis.  Even Virtua Racer via some sorta crazy accelerator chip in the cart.


It was because of the blast processing.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It was because of the blast processing.



The future is now.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The future is now.


It's thinking.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause back then 6 buttons all did the same shit



Well true, but I say one button because there might has well have been only one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sega was always an arcade company first I think.  Even the original Genesis packin games were ports of Altered Beast or Golden Axe.  ...Okay granted it was Sonic that actually got people looking hard at the Genesis and I don't even like those Arcade games.
> 
> But you see a LOT of ports of Sega arcade properties to the Genesis.  Even Virtua Racer via some sorta crazy accelerator chip in the cart.


they also beat them with MK, while theirs had blood Nintendo's earlier ones had sweat.
Thats where its nitch was, the arcade porting


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Well true, but I say one button because there might has well have been only one.


"wait you mean all the buttons are for him to jump...why didnt they just disable the rest buttons"
"Cause Sega knows even if your thumb slips it will always land on a button that makes him jump*


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 5, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Somebody's arguing?



If you can stand it without wanting to rip out your eyes, read some of the Sonic fan fourms. You can smell the furry though your LCD.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they also beat them with MK, while theirs had blood Nintendo's earlier ones had sweat.
> Thats where its nitch was, the arcade porting


 
Sega also, in general, tried to appeal to a more mature audience.  The 'kiddy' thing an image that Nintendo is STILL brandished with.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be cautiously optimistic about this, from the short trailer, the few seconds of gameplay made Sonic look really damn slow. :c



Kajet said:


> They NEED to go back to the one button gameplay though, The GBA games seemed to want to be the 3D games with the retarded extra shit...


Also this.
The simple one button system is what made me prefer Sonic games over Mario, it made it so much easier to just get in to and have a blast.
My whole family could take it in turns to play without having to worry about confusing controls. Now that's what current gen family games should really be like. o:


----------



## xcliber (Feb 5, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> I'll be cautiously optimistic about this, from the short trailer, the few seconds of gameplay made Sonic look really damn slow. :c


 How so? It looked like he moved about the same speed that he did on the Genesis games.  (Think Sonic 1)

Also, did anyone else notice in the trailer that the images they used for Sonic 2 actually used sprites from the Sonic 2 beta?


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> How so? It looked like he moved about the same speed that he did on the Genesis games.  (Think Sonic 1)


I mean looking at his legs they were barely moving, the speed he moved across the screen was pretty similar, however. :c



xcliber said:


> Also, did anyone else notice in the trailer that the images they used for Sonic 2 actually used sprites from the Sonic 2 beta?


No, no I didn't. O:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> I mean looking at his legs they were barely moving, the speed he moved across the screen was pretty similar, however. :c


 Bad frame rate?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> I'll be cautiously optimistic about this, from the short trailer, the few seconds of gameplay made Sonic look really damn slow. :c
> 
> 
> Also this.
> ...


yes cause adding 2-3 more buttons make things hard


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> If you can stand it without wanting to rip out your eyes, read some of the Sonic fan fourms. You can smell the furry though your LCD.



Well, yeah, but... we were talking about here.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Bad frame rate?


Possibly. Point about being cautiously optimistic still stands until I learn more about the game either way. :V



Crysix Corps said:


> yes cause adding 2-3 more buttons make things hard


You'd be surprised at the amount of non-gamers who are just plainly horrendous at games. When I saw my sister get a game over in world 1-2 of Super Mario Bros. I wanted to cry. :c


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sega also, in general, tried to appeal to a more mature audience.  The 'kiddy' thing an image that Nintendo is STILL brandished with.


To this day I still think the Wii looks like a baby's toy. :\ It's a shame the technology was never put to better use, other than making a thousand "family fun party game"s.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 5, 2010)

In semi-unrelated news, UK magazine Ngamer has received word from a trusted inside source that Sonic is going to be in Super Mario Galaxy 2. Let me be the first to say: WHAT?! IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE?!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> In semi-unrelated news, UK magazine Ngamer has received word from a trusted inside source that Sonic is going to be in Super Mario Galaxy 2. Let me be the first to say: WHAT?! IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE?!!!


 It's possible, Sega is Nintendo's bitch.

So uh, RIP, SMG2.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's possible, Sega is Nintendo's bitch.
> 
> So uh, long live SMG2.



They said it would be limited to an area called the Green Hill Galaxy (oh the lulz to be had). Also, fix'd. >:3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's possible, Sega is Nintendo's bitch.
> 
> So uh, RIP, SMG2.


we did throw them a bone by putting Sonic in SSBB


----------



## Dayken (Feb 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's possible, Sega is Nintendo's bitch.
> 
> So uh, RIP, SMG2.



Oh no guys, one terrible, washed up character is in Super Mario Galaxy 2, it's officially ruined!

For fuck's sake, half the roster in Brawl sucked balls and people still acted like it was the second coming of Jesus.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 6, 2010)

There are people who still think it's a second coming of Jesus?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There are people who still think it's a second coming of Jesus?


it came and went, no one believed the guy was Jesus


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

I was very disappointed to learn it wouldn't star Pikachu in a sombrero instead of Sonic :<


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I was very disappointed to learn it wouldn't star Pikachu in a sombrero instead of Sonic :<


Thank god you didn't say Lucario.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Feb 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Thank god you didn't say Lucario.


Why would I say Lucario? ._.;
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/1764/pika.jpg


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's possible, Sega is Nintendo's bitch.
> 
> So uh, RIP, SMG2.



I'd say so, seeing how Nintendo's launch of a console never caused the guy in charge of ordering stock for Wal-Mart to stand up and shoot the CEO the bird and the guy in charge of at the time, the 2nd biggest toy store chain in the USA to call up the guy below him and say. "You know Sega? Yeah, I want every piece of shit by them out of our warehouses within 48 hours and shipped to their front door or i'll fire your ass."


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Sega also, in general, tried to appeal to a more mature audience.  The 'kiddy' thing an image that Nintendo is STILL brandished with.



Might be why Nintendo's still around, just like Disney.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> I'd say so, seeing how Nintendo's launch of a console never caused the guy in charge of ordering stock for Wal-Mart to stand up and shoot the CEO the bird and the guy in charge of at the time, the 2nd biggest toy store chain in the USA to call up the guy below him and say. "You know Sega? Yeah, I want every piece of shit by them out of our warehouses within 48 hours and shipped to their front door or i'll fire your ass."


What?


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 6, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?



Saturn launch at E3-1995


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 6, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?



A little history lesson is in order.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3NfgF08EQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e27kjhZXQqE


----------



## Lukar (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome-looking game looks awesome.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?


 
Sega 'Suprised Launched' the Saturn to various retailers while it would go to other retailers later.  Wal-Mart and KB Toys were amongst the retailers who were left out and they didn't like it.  KB Toys actually had all Sega products removed from the stores in response.

More over there's the issue of the Genesis ad ons the 32X and the Sega CD which failed and had to be liquidated due to poor sales AND Sega rapidly abandoning the Saturn to push the Dreamcast as the focus.  Retailers don't sell products on consignment, they buy them with the expectation of selling them.  If product doesn't sell it wastes shelf space that could be used for profitable material and if it has to be pushed at lower prices to clear space, they'll often lose money on it.  So a lot of retailers felt jerked around by Sega.

I personally think that Sega does better as a sofware company anyway.  It wasn't the hardware that made Sega great, it's the games.  We'd all have just as nostalgic feelings about the Sonic games if they had been on SNES instead.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 8, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I personally think that Sega does better as a sofware company anyway.  It wasn't the hardware that made Sega great, it's the games.  We'd all have just as nostalgic feelings about the Sonic games if they had been on SNES instead.


But there was no blast processing.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3177976

Here's a leaked video of more Sonic 4 gameplay. I have problems with this.

1. Why are you using Classic Sonic in the loading screen if he's not even in the game? Stop mocking me, Sega! ;_;

2. The physics are too floaty. Sonic jumps too high and stays in the air too long, and the slopes physics remind me of Rush. This is not a good thing.

3. Speed boosters. In general. Sonic 2 had speed boosters, yes, but they were incredibly rare, and only in like one zone. If they're putting them in the island level, this means that they're probably going to be REALLY common, and this'll probably be a hold-right speedfest like Rush and Advance 2/3 were. This is very, very bad.

4. The game looks pretty glitchy. The guy stays away from the speed boosters, so those must cause problems, plus Sonic has problems getting into a loop. Since this is a beta/alpha, I'll look past this, but they better fix it in a way that doesn't involve scripted sequences.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 16, 2010)

Riptor said:


> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3177976
> 
> Here's a leaked video of more Sonic 4 gameplay. I have problems with this.
> 
> ...



3 words:
Early Alpha Build 
Nothing in that video is set in stone. The game is still being worked on. Of course a lot of things are going to still be buggy.

I agree on the "floaty" physics though. It looks like low gravity or something. But again, nothing from the video is guaranteed to be in the final release.


----------



## TehSean (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont think it looks wrong at all.

I think I'll buy it if I can.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll likely get it. I got S&K on the Virtual Console yesterday (yay lock-on! X3).

...I knew fanboys would be raging the instant I saw that loading screen. >:3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 16, 2010)

Right now the footage looks promising. We just need to give Sonic Team/Dimps the time to improve on the gameplay. If I remember correctly, Bayonetta wasn't looking so hot some months before it's release, but look at it now.

You never know. Just give it time my friends.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 16, 2010)

Bayonetta was never hot.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 16, 2010)

http://tweaker.sonicretro.org/22717...Sonic4Alpha.mov - Here's the video from another link, hopefully this won't get taken down so easily.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 17, 2010)

Riptor said:


> http://tweaker.sonicretro.org/22717...Sonic4Alpha.mov - Here's the video from another link, hopefully this won't get taken down so easily.


I stand by my point of Sonic not looking very fast, animation wise. :c


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 17, 2010)

Someone post the Sonic Cycle


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Someone post the Sonic Cycle





Perverted Impact said:


>


.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 17, 2010)

It should be posted repeatedly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It should be posted repeatedly.


Yes.

I'm pretty sure most of all of the key staff behind the classic Sonics left Sonic Team by now.

That's why the ballsy attempt to make and even call it "Sonic 4" is an amazing train wreck to watch.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2010)

See I was irritated at the loading screen because I could tell they brushed up the sprite and its animation 

But nope, Lets use modern sonic and his bitch, Distracting animations. 

Lets use plastic EVERYTHING. 

Let's use awkward 3D physics that you can't get into a loop or properly move around a hill. 

Let's have shitty music too.

The finger wagging? It looked like poor flash animation. *Lets just rotate the hand slightly!* 

It's all so awful and poorly done. Like they're making it as underwhelming as they possibly can.



xcliber said:


> 3 words:
> Early Alpha Build
> Nothing in that video is set in stone. The game is still being worked on. Of course a lot of things are going to still be buggy.


Early alpha build my ass. What final product sonic game ever felt like a final product? You are silly.

And the amount of time or how 'early' it is never mattered.


----------

